# What are the requirements to join the Saudi Arabian Military



## AhmadV2

What the the requirements to join the Saudi Arabian army and air force?


----------



## Hammy007

but we are not sudiarabians, perhaps go to saudi arabia forum


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Al Salam Alikum .

Welcome to the forum .

In order to join the Saudi military forces you must be a Saudi national and both of your parents must be Saudi Arabians as well .

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhmadV2

Salam Alikum, well im american muslim, i want to join a muslim armed force that can accept me, like i could be a citizen there and i can join their armed forces inshallah. Do you no any muslim country that i can join that i can come from a foreign country and become a citizen to join?
Salam


----------



## Patriot

AhmadV2 said:


> Salam Alikum, well im american muslim, i want to join a muslim armed force that can accept me, like i could be a citizen there and i can join their armed forces inshallah. Do you no any muslim country that i can join that i can come from a foreign country and become a citizen to join?
> Salam


Where are you from exactly?I mean your original country?If you are American Born citizen then tell us about your parents?Which country they migrated from to USA?If they are also Americans then join US Armed Forces.


----------



## AhmadV2

My mom was born in Amman Jordan and my dad was born in Palestine, my dad moved to america and became a citizen. Both my parents are from Palestine and im palestinian but i was born in america.


----------



## AcesAreDirty

In order to join saudi army:

1. You must hate all Turks
2. Drink and be willing to accomodate royals with prosritutes while providing security cover
3. Treat Pakistani, Indian and Banfladeshi muslims like dogs
4. At all occasions kiss hands of all yankee scum on visit for preperations for next war in neighboring countries.
5. Last but not least but extremely comfortable with killing and executing of any uprising, revolutionists, bloggers and opposition if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

AhmadV2 said:


> What the the requirements to join the Saudi Arabian army and air force?



Assalam alaikum

I would suggest u to stay away from any army. coz these r not muslim armies they protect their boundaries. U do the best jihad get knowledge in deen make urself a true muslim and try to spread islam and help improve the image of islam in u.s and make a lot of money so u can open schools in some poor islamic country where they will be educated.

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Knight

AcesAreDirty said:


> In order to join saudi army:
> 
> 1. You must hate all Turks
> 2. Drink and be willing to accomodate royals with prosritutes while providing security cover
> 3. Treat Pakistani, Indian and Banfladeshi muslims like dogs
> 4. At all occasions kiss hands of all yankee scum on visit for preperations for next war in neighboring countries.
> 5. Last but not least but extremely comfortable with killing and executing of any uprising, revolutionists, bloggers and opposition if necessary.



I "lol"ed at number 1 .
seriously .. you're pathetic .

as for brother AhmadV2's question .. you'd have to be a Saudi to join the armed forces .. and getting the Saudi citizenship is a hard process .. it's based on some sort of a points system ( If you're born in Saudi you get # point .. if you'r mother is Saudi you get # point if you're a phd holder you get more points .. etc ) I know some of my friends who are from Yemen and were born in Saudi form a Saudi mother and they'r still not naturalized yet .. ( they're 22 years old ) .

best of luck Ahmad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tin Man

I dont usually generalize. From experience, i can tell you the saudis are some of the most arrogant and lazy individuals on the planet. To train a Saudi is one of the most dreaded tasks around. You cannot reprimand them for the mistakes they make(no matter how grievous) and moreover, you (the instructor) are expected to take the blame for it. The whole system is a joke. Never expect saudis to to maintain equipment or even bother to learn how systems work. Titles and positions are not based on merit. Rather, its based on your influence and wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

What's wrong with the US Armed Forces? They are the best in the world with the cutting edge of technology. Many Muslims serve there.

Politics in the military is not something that you'd want to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhmadV2

Thanks for your help and answer brother


----------



## sam0099

Nice Site thanks to defence forum


----------



## Inception-06

AhmadV2 said:


> Thanks for your help and answer brother



Join better The US-Army !


----------



## Sinnerman108

Invest your life in education, science, engineering.

Armies should never be used, so long as a nation has above three.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Although this post is too old but how to volunteer in Saudi Army?


----------



## Saquib

AcesAreDirty said:


> In order to join saudi army:
> 
> 1. You must hate all Turks
> 2. Drink and be willing to accomodate royals with prosritutes while providing security cover
> 3. Treat Pakistani, Indian and Banfladeshi muslims like dogs
> 4. At all occasions kiss hands of all yankee scum on visit for preperations for next war in neighboring countries.
> 5. Last but not least but extremely comfortable with killing and executing of any uprising, revolutionists, bloggers and opposition if necessary.



6. Don't do any fighting just pay usa or pakistan do it for you!
7. You will never be trusted because of Saud family paranoia you will try to topple them.


----------



## Khizer Kashmiri

I want to join Pakistan Army. but i am living in Saudi Arabia.
There is any online recruitment process ?
I am a Professional Engineer & Expert in any type of Automation. 

guide me ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khizer Kashmiri said:


> I want to join Pakistan Army. but i am living in Saudi Arabia.
> There is any online recruitment process ?
> I am a Professional Engineer & Expert in any type of Automation.
> 
> guide me ..


Visit Pak consulate/embassy... apply online:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...Id=443&usg=AFQjCNG6oSbRbhriPGc-lJFDCMQAEpNjDA


----------

